
Tell HN: SGI Indigo R3000 for free - kissmd
Hi all,<p>I have three SGIs in my basement and my wife wants to throw them out by next clearance.<p>If anybody needs one, please let me know.<p>They are available at my door (Budapest, Hungary), no shipping, no warranty.<p>(I might have some install cd, documentation, keyboard and mouse as well, even a SCSI CD drive)
======
gus_massa
Photos? Perhaps you can try to write a small blog post with some history and
some photos, and end it with "If anybody needs one, please let me know. They
are available at my door (Budapest, Hungary), no shipping, no warranty.".

